# New horned frog set up



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi guys, thought I'd show you my new horned frog set up. Open to any suggestions, so if you think anything should be changed let me know. So I've went from using a heat mat to a 50w infrared lamp on a microclimate day/night thermostat. Was using a heat mat before but i'm starting to use heat lamps on all my animals because they raise the ambient temperature. It does dry the tank out a bit but that just means I need to mist more. If the frog is too dry he can burrow down for moisture. I've put in two natural daylight lamps as well to give the frog a day and night cycle. I've not really changed the change furnishings but I'm going to get a cork flat to give the frog an extra hide and a place to get away from the heat source or light.


----------



## Johnwreptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

I would never recommend using heat lamps with any amphibian. It dries them out much to quickly and can make your frogs not very well!, a heat mat especially on a exo terra terrarium like this is more than adequate. They need a hot side and a cool side so a big heat lamp heating all of it up is not a good idea. However aside from that your setup looks very nice, I would just revert back to the heat mat. Remember it needs a heat spot not the entire tank heating! 

John


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks John. I'm no expert but from what I know heat lamps can be used but you must pay more attention to the humidity. I've read about amphibians basking or finding ways to protect them selves from drying out, such as fire bellied toads or the waxy monkey frog. So I wouldn't say heat lamps should be avoided but caution when using them. As long as the frog can escape the heat and the tank has the correct thermal gradient I really don't see the problem? I can tell you though, in this case a heat mat was the better option. The heat lamp was killing my humidity too quick, probably because it's such a small tank. But with bigger terrarium's I've had no issues.


----------



## Johnwreptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

I suppose your right with much larger tanks. I've never thought about it it's very rare you need a biggish tank for amphibians unless housing a lot of them. But good thinking with reverting back to heat Mat! Awesome set up, keep up the good work!


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah but frogs like African bull frogs, marine toads and whites tree frogs do. But whether a heat lamp will work probably depends on the animal and humidity requirements. There's also misting and fogger systems and reptile waterfalls that will help will the humidity. But yeah heat mat is the best thing in this case, I have it on the side. Thanks man!


----------



## Johnwreptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

I keep three whites tree frogs in exo terra 45x45x60 and I use a heat mat for this. I'm not sure on African bullfrogs though. Basically from what I've read avoid heat bulbs except for a last resort. I don't think it would work well with whites tree frogs as they are always climbing and are up high so they would be really close to the heat bulb, I've just been told that too close it hurts there skin.

John


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

That's a good size and a pretty big tank. I've heard they like to bask though but don't need a high wattage lamp (maybe 25w) and I'm sure they don't need high humidity, I think? I've never kept them though, I've looked into their care but I'd love to if I had the space!
Jason


----------



## Johnwreptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

jasonm96 said:


> That's a good size and a pretty big tank. I've heard they like to bask though but don't need a high wattage lamp (maybe 25w) and I'm sure they don't need high humidity, I think? I've never kept them though, I've looked into their care but I'd love to if I had the space!
> Jason



There amazing pets and my favourite frog I keep. I think a pair would be okay in a 45x45x45 if your finding it hard to find space. But would definatly recommend them! Like any frog they like a high humidity.

John


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

So I've heard and seen, definitely need to get some at some point. I have that size of tank spare but worried incase that would be not enough height. Do they? If heard they don't but other sources say they do. I hate how amphibian care differs from one book or care sheet to the next
Jason


----------



## Johnwreptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

Nah honestly a 45x45x45 you would be fine for a adult pair. Ofcourse the more space you have the better but that I would say would be fine. Your right you will always have people that will say that's too small or that's too big or whatever but I've kept pairs in these vivs before when I bred them and they were completely happy. They didn't look like they were too big for the viv. Honestly you would be fine with that.

John


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

I might get some then and atleast have them in there for a year or so and then upsize them to the taller version. My partners always wanted a dumpy cos they have that happy look on their face. 
Jason


----------



## Johnwreptiles (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't think you'd need to upsize but by all means if you can then do!  wish you the best of luck with it! You could always go for young frogs so that tank could last 2 years if you'd rather. Either way good luck! Any problems or queries with the setup or setting it up don't hesitate to send me a pm and I'll do my best to help.

Regards
John


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks man, appreciate it!
Jason


----------

